# PCD Delivery Date



## reddemon73 (Jan 15, 2008)

Everyone,

I am doing both ED and PCD for my new F32. I received confirmation on ED delivery date of 5/2/14. When will I get notice for the PCD delivery date? Is it too late to have it sent to my delership if I change my mind?

Thanks everyone.

D


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

You'll probably receive the PC date after you've done ECD and dropped off your car at port. When you say change your mind, do you mean just PCD or both delivery times? I think if you change your mind now for both delivery options you will be ok. You've got some time to cancel.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

You get your PC delivery date after your car arrives state-side in Brunswick, GA and clears vehicle prep. You're probably looking at getting contacted by your dealer around mid-June to schedule PCD depending on how long your ED trip is.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I believe your dealer can reserve a slot for your PCD in advance of the car's arrival and they should. It may not be a firm date until your car clears customs but if you don't get on the PC schedule your wait may be pretty bad. Especially if you want a Monday or Friday.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

JimD1 said:


> I believe your dealer can reserve a slot for your PCD in advance of the car's arrival and they should. It may not be a firm date until your car clears customs but if you don't get on the PC schedule your wait may be pretty bad. Especially if you want a Monday or Friday.


I believe it's just an advisory date... the only people that can reserve a formal slot are people that are just taking PCD, without ED. ED cars go through a round of customs inspection that could be range from a few hours to a week which makes it impossible to forecast.

On the upshot, PCD dates for ED customers are a little easier to schedule (minus the hot dates) because they don't get a new car introduction session. After the day's activities are done, you can get in your car and go.


----------



## reddemon73 (Jan 15, 2008)

patb23 said:


> You'll probably receive the PC date after you've done ECD and dropped off your car at port. When you say change your mind, do you mean just PCD or both delivery times? I think if you change your mind now for both delivery options you will be ok. You've got some time to cancel.


I am doing the Ed pick up for 5/2 but might want to change my mind for PCD since I lived out here in Seattle and my work might be picking up in the early summertime. I don't think I will have 10days off for a fun roadtrip back to Seattle. I want to know when is the deadline for me to request re-delivery of ED car to my dealership instead of PCD.


----------

